# Chronic low body temperature



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

For years my normal body temp has been around 97.6-98.0 F. The doctors were concerned because I'm very thin and have trouble gaining weight and I get sick more than normal. I do have allergies but I get chronic sinus infections and feel sick most of the year. Frequently get body aches, tired, stomachaches, headaches, my fingernails turn purple if I'm slightly cold, like air conditioned room, in winter I literally shiver in my house if im bundled up. I have severe stress and anxiety. My thyroid tests came back normal and even after antibiotics many of these strange symptoms are present year round.
Another odd thing is when I'm sick I rarely if ever get a fever. I had strep throat with bronchitis and literally doctors examined me and said I don't look sick, the strep test was only indicator no temp and people in my family all get temps when they are sick. Because of this I go for months with infection before it actually gets bad enough that I show symptoms of being sick, but by then my symptoms are severe. Instead of getting minor cold symptoms and temp and it going away like most people my age mine lingers for months. I rarely can fight off infection on my own without antibiotics yet my immune system tested normal.

I googled about low temp syndrome and it described many symptoms I get and also how I never look sick when I am and even doctors let me go sometimes because usually a fever means your sick, no fever or elevated temp and your body's natural defense will not try to kill the infection so it lingers and gets worse. To confirm this on antibiotics I feel great and heal quickly, but within days off antibiotics my strange symptoms return.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

That's a weird one I had a girlfriend once who also was always cold and used to go blue even when the temp hit the high 30 deg cel she d be cold and have a jumper on she would also never look sick when she was but every thin else was as normal so similar but not the same 
Do you get out and about much like are you active ?


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm very active, always doing something or going outside, I love the warm weather and summer just ended recently but its still been nice out.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

keithp said:


> I'm very active, always doing something or going outside, I love the warm weather and summer just ended recently but its still been nice out.


Ok was wondering if its a blood flow thing but I am not a doctor and would try going to a few different ones as your condition doesn't sound normal keep looking even at things like your local environment for contaminants try to take more notes on when it gets a bit better or worse and where and what your doing at the time of food write down everything to try and create a big picture and process of elimination eg does it ease off when on holidays or if its a westerly wind etc etc everything I'd focus more on the head aches and stuff more than the coldness as they might not be related 
Good luck


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Your body temperature is normal. Average body temperature is just that: an average. Normal adult body temperature is generally 36-38 Celsius and varies according to time of day and where the reading is taken. As metabolic disorders have already been ruled out, your body temperature is of no particular consequence to your other health complaints. 

Discoloured extremities are a sign of poor circulation which may or may not be caused by underlying conditions. Consider Raynaud's which is triggered by anxiety, but it's more likely feeling the cold is just a result of low weight.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Err yes, your body temperature isn't actually a symptom (or cause) of anything.

You have poor circulation, probably due to living a sedentary lifestyle. I'd imagine a month or two of a rigorous exercise routine could remedy you of circulation problems.

The rest could be caused by something else.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

you're cold blooded , like a t-rex


----------

